# B/f update



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

as you know my bf and i dont get along

so i try to fix it....

i talk with you in the weekend and you really made me feel good

and inspire(in a way that i didnt felt befor)

(i felt like im on cloud no 9 and i can fix it)

so yestrady after 8 years

i was able to write again

and pemperd my self with a books that i wanted like forever

about oils and massages(love to do a massage)

2 body lotions in yougort strawberry

and fasain fruit

and a lavender patchouli vanilla candel

today i woke up at 4 in the morning took a shower and used the strawbery lotion

and cut 10 sentimeters of my hair(i woke up early to be ready when he will come in 6 in the morning)

i was so happy

until....

my bf came

at first everything was fine he said to me you smell nice

and than i wanted to gave him a hug and he told me you need to wash your hands if you want a hug i saw you touched the newspaper from last week

ok.......

than i told him how my hair look and i asked him to touch it

and he told me it really look as always i dont want to touch it i know you were in the computer today

and i dont know maybe you touched it when you were in the computer

he didnt hold my hands like 5 years in public caz im touching the keys and stuff

dont manchin kisses

we went outside and i just saw a cookis that i didnt aet like 4 years and i told him

and he was sweet and with out askin me went and bought me some

but when i wanted to eat them he told me that i need to eat them from the bag without my hands

caz u know my hands are dirty:sleepyhead:

some pepole even thinkas that we are brother and sister:scared:

any way we returend home and on the way he saw a women

and he said how lucky her bf

so i told him im glad that somebody will be lucky tonight

and then he told me if i got one option close i got 10 open

so i told him you can go im not holdin you.....

when we were at home i showed him one of the new books

and told him that i wanted to try on him some new massage touches that i lernd last night

and he told me i love the regular massage you doin to me

if i will want thos kind of massages i will go to an expert

im feelin really crappy i guss the candle will wait:scared:

my bf waitin' for me im gotta go

have a great night everyone im know i wont


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 28, 2006)

issoff: OMG that's so sad and makes me mad I think it's time for you to move on without him (for real) anybody that loves you should make you feel like a queen. He has some real issues he needs to solve alone!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

its really hard for me

i will gave him a month and then i will decied

i talk to him a fwe mintues ago

and he told me the the part with the lady (that he told who has lucky bf)

was a joke

i really need to put a sign on my head that said :stupid:

love your name its reminde me snow white


----------



## Mina (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi michal, Am sorry sweety..I hope this won't hurt ur feeling. He's a bast$%#^

Let me tell you. this is no joke. I am serious you should move on, like bluebird said i totally agree with her. Why don't you do it what you have said. Take a long break. I would say you will be happy to find out after break. Sweety taking a break can solve problem i really agree. Please do take care urself. And promise us you will take a break from him. ur bf is MAD#$#%$^%&amp;&amp;*^ please feel free update us. I am praying for you..everything will be solved easily but you have put in to scope to solved.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Michal, I am so sorry to hear that you and your bf are having problems! That makes me so sad for you! You do deserve someone that treats you like a queen! I thik you have got to be one of the sweetest, most kind hearted people I've ever known. Not to mention, you're gorgeous! Anyone should consider themselves lucky to be with you and not take you for granted. It sounds like he has obsessive compulsive disorder about clean hands and things like that. That disorder can get so much worse if not taken care of. Does he know he has a problem? Maybe you should back away for a while and give him some space so he'll realize what he's missing and see what his life is like without you. If your relationship doesn't end up working out, don't worry, you'll find someone so much better! I did, and I'm so happy everything turned out the way it did! Good luck, and keep us posted!!! Cheer up!! HUGS!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks its mean a lot to me


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

that so sweet of you to say

i think your awsome too

yes i deserve some time alone to do whatever i want

and its not much(lol)


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

This guy is weird, seriously... When someone has an obession like that or in his case with clean hands that can break a relationship. I think its time for you to move on, this guy doesnt realize how lucky he is to have you. It seems like he is just treating you like one of the guys almost.

Eventually you will have to tell him that you will move on without him if he doesnt stop with this crap. I hope all goes well for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Sorry things are kind of rocks right now, thats really to bad.

All the best.

T.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks t

i think that one day when he will be mean to me again

i will touch my keys

and then i will touch his clothes cigeretts and everything:rotfl:

(one day i touched his ciggerts pack by accident after i touched my dvd

and he trow it to the garbage)


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Ya he shouldnt complain about hands when he smokes... thats ridiculous. They have an expression for that its called a neat freak... or is that for people that clean the house alot.. I dunno anyways still weird to me.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

what is really fanny is that he buy newspaper everyday caz he love to read when he eating

and he love to drink like 5 coca cola bottols in 5 days

and he leave it on the floor and doest clean up

and i need to clean it up in sunday when he gone

caz im waiting all week that he will clean is mess

so this week i didnt clean the mess from last week

and im still waiting for him to clean it up


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 28, 2006)

This guy sounds like a real jerk. You have put up with him for 8 years? Was he always like this or did something cause him to change his behavior?

You really do deserve somebody better who loves you for who you are. And nobody should prevent you from doing the things you love to do.

Try to be strong and take a stand and let him know how much he is hurting you and if he ignores you then kick him out of your life.

Hugs to you:hugss:


----------



## Lia (Nov 28, 2006)

Put your hands on dirt (i mean DIRT) and touch him a lot (grab him and squeeze him) and tell him : NOW YOU HAVE REASON TO TELL THAT MY HANDS ARE DIRTY! STOP BEING AN A** AND GET OVER THE CLEANLINESS CRAZINESS!

Okay, that's a lil bit over the top, but it might work , or make him pissed off. Either way, i'd say you're better without him


----------



## Becka (Nov 28, 2006)

oh Michal he has a lot of things he needs to deal with. Move on, you deserve so much better!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Good you shouldnt have to clean up after hish filth. Your not his slave. Let him do it, and if he doesnt then just let it sit there... But you can only do that for so long then it piles up and then its time to say goodbye to him if hes that much of a slob.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry i dont mean no disrespect but he's a "creep" and i would give im a dose of his own creepness next time he comes in and trys to sit down i would be like "wait" did you wash your ass first, and when you have sex wear gloves to fondel him, and put like five condoms on him i think you deserve to be treated better and have someone you can show affection to that dont panic over stuff and make you feel dirty i would show him who the dirty one was he would be wearing a mask in my house so i dont breath his creepness..lol


----------



## Harlot (Nov 28, 2006)

Michal, I think your one of the sweetest things Ive ever seen and I hate to see that germaphobe bastard being a d*ck to you :madd: If you feel that giving him one more month is called for, than Ok. But keep in mind that Michal comes FIRST and not some d*ck. Ok? :hug:


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm sorry he was unresponsive but this is just one more reason why you need to drop him. He's bringing you down Michal! I wanna kick this jerk in the face for treating you like this!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

That would've been a final straw for me... C-ya to him! You deserve SO much better!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

thank you

you got my permison

last night was a night mare

he playid on the computer like 3 hours this damm game and always said that becaze of me he fails and i even didnt spoke with him the whoel time(just watching)

and i was thinking maybe he couldnt pass this level caz he damm stupid

than i asked him that i want to be in mut like an hour and he said whatever

and i was here 2 hours(you know how it like )

when i returend to the room he was mad

and told me you know where you wake up mut will not be exsist anymore

i will make them drop you out of the team(red light)

then he told me i feel like you prefer your mut buddy on me(the hell yea every one &amp; one of them)

i dont have friends ecepet him

i told him if you can play i can be in the site

than he started to be crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy(sorry for all the than im really piced)

and told me

im sure that all the pepole in the site dont get along with their partner

spit on me and said

your a ugly stupied b....

what im doin here i will go tommarow first thing in the morning to my friend and play pro-evolotion

(only talkin)

i will see how things happen today

i felt really bad i couldnt sleep (its 4 in the morning right now)

when i woke up he told me

if i were you i would return to bed

i told him i dont feel so good

and he said with sarcazem your poor baby


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 29, 2006)

obviously he is taking you for granted. it is time to make up your mind if you will continue to tolerate his flippant attitude or make a dash for the door.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 29, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

i will post what will happen today

when i will returen in 3-4 hours


----------



## TylerD (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok Michal, I hope everything goes smooth. Ill be in bed by then but I will be on after work to check.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

i there t

things just lost control

i told him i want to be alone

and told him that im sick of the way he carse me and how much i hate this cleaning thing

and he choked me

and told me i will kill you and myself befor i will let you go

and tried to hug me

so i told him did you 4got my hands are dirty

so he said i will clean mine later

i told him to go and come back 3 days from now

and that we will meet only twice a week

or we will break up for good

so he took a knif and put it close to his troth and started to cry

you and me are forever he said

i told him you got a last cance the next time that you will make me feel bad about my self we will split

he told me that no one will ever want me

i told him its ok caz i really want to became a nun and to die with 20 cats(lol)


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 29, 2006)

What a psycho! I am not believing he got physical with you like that! Good for you for standing up to him. I know it took a lot of guts.

You've gotta leave him Michal. And you may even have to go to the police if he threatens you again.

That's hilarious though about the nun and 20 cats! lol...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Seems like your b/f has a bit of a self esteem problem and is a control freak. I'd say it's past time to move on. You are too young, get out there and enjoy life!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

i really think that fartners should treat eachather like king and queen

you should admair and say thanks to god for every mintue you spend time with him

and to let him feel free to love and do what ever he wants

(my realensenship never were like that)

he thing that the guy should be the stronger one

and i think that in realensenship there no i and you

there us

one unit

your love one should be your safe wall

the one that will never treat you bad


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 29, 2006)

He may never change. How do his parents treat each other? He has a very olde, as in ancient, way of thinking.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 29, 2006)

You. Deserve. Better. The guy tried to choke you, what better sign do you need? I hope you realise what is going on before his abusive nature gets out of hand.


----------



## Mina (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh My Dear Michal, Please move on without..yes u do deserve better. Please don't let him take chance on you. I agee you should let police know he tried to threaten you. I mean he tried to chok you. what's the sign telling you. Please move on. leave him.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

wow!!! im sorry i know after being with some one eight years it's sometimes hard to move on, But if he choke you and pulled out a knife thats enough reason to leave him dont worry about how much he loves you, LOVE YOURSELF and get out while you can!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

one more mistack and he will be gone gone gone


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

i know your hopeing for the best!! which is normal but you have to also be realistic and honest with yourself. HE has issues im no doc so i cant say what they are and it's not a matter if he mess up again it's a matter of when! So why waste another day when deep inside you already know this, the next time he messes up might be to late if he is viloent, he already said he would 'kill' you and all insecure guys like to use that old line no one will want you he's trying to manipulate your mind and control you..


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG your boyfried has major issues. If you stay with him any longer you are putting yourself in danger.

I'm sorry to say but he will not change for the better and he obviously does not have any respect for you.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree with Han. I lived with an abusive man for 9 years. He was very manipulative and controling like your b/f. I promise you....it does NOT get better, only worse. Please, get away now before it's too late. You will be so happy that you did and feel like a weight has been lifted off of you. You are a young, beautiful, sweet woman and you deserve so much better! I also agree with going to the police now to let them know he has threatened you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2006)

You should really just drop this guy. Im sure you can find someone who will make you happy and actually appreciate you, specailly all those little romantic things you treid to do like the oils. My ex-boyfriend would have loved me to do that for him.

I know 8 years is a long long time, but you just have to really just get over him. 8 years is a long time, but spending a life time with this worthless jerk is just not worth it. You really do deserve better than.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh Michal, please don't say one more time and then he's gone! That one more time will turn into one more and one more. I had 7 years of one more times. You need to do it now. I know it's hard because even though he's treated you badly, you still love him. You deserve so much better. Do you believe that? I took a long time for me to believe that! I can't believe he choked you and pulled a knife on himself. He has mental issues and I have a feeling it's only going to get worse. If he says he is going to kill himself, let him. I know that sounds harsh, but it's not your responiblity. He's a grown up and can make his own decisions. My ex told me he would kill himself if I left and I stayed because I couldn't bear the thought of someone taking their life because of me. Well, I left and he hasn't done it yet, so most of the time they're all talk. Even if he were to do it, it's not your fault and his fate is in God's hands. No man is allowed to lay a hand on you, no matter what. My ex almost killed me a few times and I didn't leave. I finally got the courage to leave after my son saw him hit me and started screaming. I decided that I didn't want my son to grow up to think that's the way you treat a woman. Now I am with a man who has never even raised his voice at me and it is so wonderful! You have to be brave enough to take the first step to find you're happiness. Don't give him the privelege of having you in his life, he doesn't deserve it. You need to report his threats and him hurting you to the police. You may need those reports later on if you need to file a restraining order. Don't be afraid!! We're here for you and we all love you! You deserve to be treated like QUEEN!!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 29, 2006)

Michal I hope you mean this. You dont sound happy with him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , I wish you would just leave him, you will be so much happier when you do. If you keep saying one more its not going to happen. Besides one more mistake it seems like he makes them quite often, so maybe it wont be that long. All the best to you.


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 30, 2006)

Girl get out while you still can!!! This guy should treat you so much better!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 30, 2006)

im so bad

i just wake up and its 2:36 at night

and he asked me what is the time and i told him its like 5 in the morning return to sleep


----------



## TylerD (Nov 30, 2006)

Cant sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ?


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 30, 2006)

omg! that is the saddest thing i've read in a while. i'm sorry, but he's an a$$hole! you went out of your way to look and smell good for him and had all these plans for him and he had to go ruin it. it doesn't matter if you touched a freakin' newspaper! he should've hugged you! and the nerve he had to say that girl's bf is lucky! why? doesn't he feel lucky to have you? if he doesn't, then he should bounce out of your life! who needs that crap!

if i could, i'd smack him in the head for you!

*hug*


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 30, 2006)

just wanted to wake up really earlly to be in mut

(to have some fun time- i really need it)

he tried to play with me games tonight

he strated to call me in my nick name(pochi-pun)and try to hug me

so i told him pochi pun is dead

we started right now with a clean page

and he said what? you given me rules?

so i will allso give you arule when im with you dont be on mut

look what a person you became since your in there

i said at least there im still a person with you i fee like im in prison

when i was on the site earlier he came and shut the computer

:kopfkratz:


----------



## TylerD (Nov 30, 2006)

Does he live with you Michal or just comes over to your house alot??? It will be easier to get rid of him if he doesnt live there, but if he does that might be a bit tougher.


----------



## Mina (Nov 30, 2006)

Michal, I totally agree with april, You should move on, Don't just say one more one more..Just leave him I am sure there is someone else who is waiting for you. Yea be brave and take the step. :rockwoot: kick him out from ur life.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 30, 2006)

What have you become since you've been on MUT??? A stronger, more confident woman who doesn't take crap from men and values herself! Yep, that's what a MUT woman is and if he can't deal with that, then see ya!! He just doesn't like the fact that you have a whole support system here and you can stand up to him!

Thanks, Mina!! I feel very passionately about it because I lived it and I know what she's going through! I know that it can and will get so much better, but she has to take the steps to make it that way!


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about these things...it makes me upset to know that you're treated that way when you dont deserve to be.Don't let him own you..you're better than him and it'll be hard but you got the rest of your life to live happily instead of being miserable with him..there IS a frog that can be turned into a prince for you..i'm living proof of that..just when you give up..someone great comes along..I was rescued from one of those relationships..I was being ignored and neglected and treated like an object not a queen and now..I'm happier than I've ever been.He's not it for you,the one for you is out there somewhere you just gotta find him.Good luck hun


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 30, 2006)

is he trying to control you or something?


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

he used to live here like 5 days a week

but guss what hes gone gone gone gone......................

but he left all his things here

so i will feel bad

and i aggree that he will call me 2 days for now and we will be friends

we just break up 3 hours ago

and i really needded to talk with someone

he trath on me that if i will get into the site he will come with me and see all the post i did

and that from now he will join the site to see what im doin?

just couldnt stand him anymore

i found myself today lookin' at him and just didnt felt anything


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 1, 2006)

Way to go Michal, you did it!!! You broke up with him...I am very happy &amp; relieved for you. Just be strong and always remember you have many friends here on MUT.:hugss:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

thank you so much

yes mut got the best pepole ever


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 1, 2006)

omg!!!!!! DO NOT GO BACK TO HIM!!!!!!

This is insane, he's a psychotic lunatic!!! Drop his things off and never see him again, you shouldn't be friends with someone that unstable. If you continue being in touch with him he's going to hurt you. Please, for your own sake, stay as far from him as possible!


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with Ella, Michal!

Good Girl. Smart Girl. Smart Girl for breaking up with him! Shame on this pathetic weakling who calls our Michal such Filthy Names! Talk about Filth and Dirt..this guy lives it, that's maybe why he hates it so much.

Tell him anything...yeah, yeah, yeah, we'll be friends, blah blah, but don't let him back into Your Home under any circumstances. Don't contact him and avoid him at all costs. I know (believe me, sweetie, I know) how hard it is to forget about him with some of his stuff still at your place. Don't get rid of it. Don't even touch it. Leave everything exactly where it is. I also agree about calling the police, just to see if they can check on you once in awhile, to make sure you're ok. I'm not sure how realistic this is right now where you are living, but Crazy Man put a knife to your throat, and that's not allowed, period.

I wouldn't worry about him coming on here, either...or if he does, we'll take care of him. :hahaha::bang:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

it was very wierd

2 days ago i was here and talked with one of mut members

(lets call him tyler)

and he helped me so much

after that i was so happy and then my bf ensolet me and i felt like he takin this hugh black rocks and put them on my heart

he started to yeal at me(and i remmbered something that t told me and i was happy again)

i start to lagh

and than he triyd to be nice

and asked me to marry him

and i said no caz i think that this will never work

today i woked up looked at him and just didnt felt a thing


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Good MIchal!!!! I am so glad to hear that. You did the right thing by breaking up with him. Seriously that is just great, I am glad you were finally able to do this. I am so happy now. Congrats and all credit to you. It is very hard to break up with someone after a long realationship and especially if you still care for them a bit.. But you did the right thing.. Hats off to you Michal.

Best of luck you deserve so so so much better.

T.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

your so amazing:glasses:


----------



## Lia (Dec 2, 2006)

I think we have love growing up here (wink, wink)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was an awesome thing you did, Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks

your awsome


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Michal, I don't know if I told you this before but I'm going to again anyways.

It comes from a magazine article about a woman that decides to end a toxic relationship. I think it is quite profound:

"I suddenly realized that he wasn't a good guy who had moments of evil but that he was in fact, a bad guy who had moments of sweetness.'

Big hugs to you honey.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 2, 2006)

*hugs* Michal. I wish you the very best and hope that you are able to move on from this relationship, heal and find someone that truly deserves you. I'm so glad that you had the strength to break up with him. This whole post made me really nervous, I'm still scared that he might try to hurt you. I think maybe the police should be aware of this and if he threatens you or anything you feel uncomfortable with, please don't hesitate to press charges.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 2, 2006)

Michal, congratulations on gettin ghim out of your life! I'm glad you're getting rid of that abusive a**. It sounds like he'll need to come get his stuff form your place...you might want to box it up ahead of time and have the police there when he comes to get it so he can't try to choke you again. I remember reading somewhere that this is the most dangerous time...if he's made trheats before, mek sure you have other people there as protection. So glad you'll be rid of him, that's one less toxic male in your life. I'm glad you've found so much support here. :sunshine:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks

im really got much of support here

this site is awsome


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats for breaking up with the meanie-butt! You SO totally deserve SO much better than him! I wish you the best of luck with everything sweetie!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you:laughing:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 2, 2006)

i really like this!


----------

